# [SOLVED] Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)



## teslimat (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi I'm new in this forum. I have several problems in some games like Command & Conquer 3, World in Conflict, Medevial Total War 2. In middle of playing, those games are crashing. biggest problem is Command & Conquer 3. In other games game crashes but then immidietly recovers. but in CC3 there is no recovery and I get a message: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn) in several adresses. some of friends told me to use a hotfix. but it didn't work. What can I do? My OS is Windows Vista. It's really annoying. What can I do? I did some DX search and my laptop is like that:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/5/2008, 17:09:21
       Machine name: DELL-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
           Language: Turkish (Regional Setting: Turkish)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Inspiron 1520                   
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A00
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1342MB used, 2983MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600M GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 1008 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (61Hz)
          Monitor: Genel PnP Monitör
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.5669 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 4943872 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4747-11CF-BD65-FA2101C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0407
        SubSys ID: 0x01F11028
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Hoparlörler / Kulaklık (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_102801F1&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5407.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/6/2007 22:38:52, 323584 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: SigmaTel
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Dijital Çıkış Cihazı (SPDIF Çıkışı) (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_102801F1&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5407.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/6/2007 22:38:52, 323584 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: SigmaTel
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Kulaklık İşitme Bölümü (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{dc839741-5661-4e2f-bd67-163979eec44d}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mik / Hat Girişi (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5407.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/6/2007 22:38:52, 323584 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Mikrofon Dizisi (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.5407.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/6/2007 22:38:52, 323584 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Kulaklık Mikrofon Bölümü (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: {0.0.1.00000000}.{9e1d3b68-9f79-4ef1-a52f-6b5d42de6a83}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Fare
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Klavye
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51B
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Bluetooth Remote Control HID Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xFFFE, 0xFFFE
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Kök Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2831
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standart 101/102 Tuşlu veya Microsoft Natural PS/2 Klavye
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ HID Klavye Aygıtı
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A5C, 0x4502
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Klavye Sürücüsü
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: SynTP.sys, 4/28/2007 02:35:56, 182456 bytes
| Driver: SynTPAPI.dll, 4/28/2007 01:49:38, 143360 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 4/28/2007 01:42:12, 163840 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 4/28/2007 01:42:36, 196608 bytes
| Driver: SynTPRes.dll, 4/28/2007 02:12:18, 4804608 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCpl.dll, 4/28/2007 01:53:32, 897024 bytes
| Driver: SynCntxt.rtf, 4/28/2007 01:36:26, 4142019 bytes
| Driver: SynZMetr.exe, 4/28/2007 01:36:06, 237568 bytes
| Driver: SynMood.exe, 4/28/2007 01:34:46, 225280 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnh.exe, 4/28/2007 02:35:28, 857648 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 4/28/2007 01:50:04, 102400 bytes
| Driver: Tutorial.exe, 4/28/2007 02:12:48, 319488 bytes
| Driver: InstNT.exe, 4/28/2007 02:35:30, 116272 bytes
| Driver: SynISDLL.dll, 4/28/2007 02:33:28, 626688 bytes
| Driver: SynUnst.ini, 4/28/2007 02:43:26, 594575 bytes
| Driver: DellTpad.exe, 4/28/2007 01:44:24, 4816896 bytes
| Driver: DellTpad.exe.manifest, 10/23/2006 23:56:00, 484 bytes
| Driver: DellTpad.rtf, 4/28/2007 01:36:30, 287435 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCo4.dll, 4/28/2007 02:34:00, 110592 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01000.dll, 3/9/2006 20:58:00, 1060424 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ HID uyumlu fare
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51B
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ HID uyumlu fare
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A5C, 0x4503
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Fare Sürücüsü
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 10:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 11:49:54, 31848 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 38.9 GB
Total Space: 139.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHW2160BH

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 6.7 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHW2160BH

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 111.0 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: n/a

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632D ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Turkish), 11/2/2006 10:51:44, 67072 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: GU0351Z AWL534H SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Turkish), 11/2/2006 10:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10218086&REV_02\4&13F7E9EA&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCI Express Root Port - 2A01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A01&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_0C\3&2B8E0B4B&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (Turkish), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 140392 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_0C\3&2B8E0B4B&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 03:03:07, 15928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (Turkish), 1/10/2008 03:03:07, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 03:03:07, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (Turkish), 1/10/2008 03:03:07, 110136 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Denetleyicisi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 7/12/2007 03:35:40, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2845&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (Turkish), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (Turkish), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (Turkish), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20516 (English), 7/12/2007 03:34:47, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.00.0000.1020 (English), 2/12/2007 23:36:54, 277784 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\3&2B8E0B4B&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 13928 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_F2\3&2B8E0B4B&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (Turkish), 7/12/2007 03:33:26, 140392 bytes

     Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_02\4&D616D87&0&00F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_12\4&D616D87&0&0CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/27/2006 09:48:46, 37376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 11/27/2006 09:48:44, 16480 bytes

     Name: Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_12\4&D616D87&0&0AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/27/2006 09:48:44, 32256 bytes

     Name: RICOH OHCI Uyumlu IEEE 1394 Ana Bilgisayar Denetleyicisi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_05\4&D616D87&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Turkish), 11/2/2006 10:55:16, 62080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:55:12, 53376 bytes

     Name: SDA Standart Uyumlu SD Ana Bilgisayar Denetleyici
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_22\4&D616D87&0&09F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16478 (English), 8/30/2007 10:28:39, 82432 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_12\4&D616D87&0&0BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 11/27/2006 09:48:44, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/27/2006 09:48:44, 43520 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_A1\4&20E55B7&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 7628608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 4943872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 1500160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 6889472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 8497696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 6340608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 5509120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 3325952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 3166208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 1146880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 3547136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 3629056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 2363392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (Turkish), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 2441216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvhotkey.dll, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.5669 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 134756 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 17331 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 170201 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvuninst.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 6457 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 5/18/2007 07:09:14, 521128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpljpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3djpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsprus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3drus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 21:24:00, 36864 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Sonic AVC Decoder DMO,0x00340031,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,9.00.0001.0078
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.DLL,0.09.0009.0005
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Dragon Lair,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Subpicture Mixer,0x00200000,2,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
Sonic Solutions AMR Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,sonicamrd.ax,0.00.0007.60426
dicas AMR Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0074
roxio DCFilters Mpeg I/II Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0008
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0074
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,9.00.0001.0078
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,9.00.0001.0074
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Sonic MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicm4vd.ax,1.00.0016.51201
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
CyberLink Audio Decoder (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2806
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (MD3),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3620
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Video Effect (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (MD3),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3827
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (MD3),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6317
CyberLink Audio Effect (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.2524
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3711
CyberLink DVD Navigator (MD3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3812
CyberLink Demultiplexer (MD3),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3726
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Sonic MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,2,sonicm2vd.ax,1.00.0197.60322
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0074
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0008
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,9.00.0001.0074
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0078
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Sonic MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Sonic MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0074
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,9.00.0001.0074
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0078
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.DLL,0.09.0009.0005
Ogg Multiplexer,0x00400000,1,1,OggDS.DLL,0.09.0009.0005
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,9.00.0001.0074
roxio DCFilters Smart Resizer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,9.00.0001.0074
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0008
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,9.00.0001.0074
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0074
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Sonic MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,sonicMP4Demux.ax,1.04.0402.60802
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,9.00.0001.0078
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,9.00.0001.0078
Creative Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CTEffect.ax,2.00.0001.0000
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,9.00.0002.0008
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
roxio DCFilters DVD Reader,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0008
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1145
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
roxio DCFilters DVD Splitter,0x00200000,1,3,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
roxio DCFilters Audio Sync Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,9.00.0001.0074
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x005ffc18,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0008
roxio DCFilters DVD Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0008
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Ogg Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.DLL,0.09.0009.0005
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00800000,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,9.00.0002.0008
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0074
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,9.00.0002.0008
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Akış T/Bölücü Aygıtları:
T/Alıcıdan-Alıcıya Dönüştürücü,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Akış Veri Dönüşümleri:
Microsoft Çekirdek DRM Ses Çözücüsü,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0008
Radius Cinepak Codec Bileşeni,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ligos Indeo® Video Raw R1.2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.DLL,0.09.0009.0005
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Mik / Hat Girişi (SigmaTel High,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Kulaklık Mikrofon Bölümü (Bluet,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Mikrofon Dizisi (SigmaTel High ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Akış Yakalama Aygıtları:
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6000.16386
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
MuxedIn1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Laptop Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Akış Görüntüleme Aygıtları:
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SpdifOut,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Speaker/HP,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398

Video Capture Sources:
Laptop Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Live! Cam Virtual,0x00200000,0,1,LiveCamVirtual.ocx,1.00.0000.0001

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Akış İletişim Dönüşümleri:
T/Alıcıdan-Alıcıya Dönüştürücü,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Hoparlörler / Kulaklık (SigmaTe,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink Audio Renderer (MD3),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Dijital Çıkış Cihazı (SPDIF Çık,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Dijital Çıkış Cihazı (SPDIF Çıkışı) (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Hoparlörler / Kulaklık (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Kulaklık İşitme Bölümü (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Kulaklık İşitme Bölümü (Bluetoo,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
```


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

Hi, welcome to TSF.
This looks like a tricky problem. Lots of people are getting the same error (especially with CnC3) but there seems to be no real fix.

First off, make sure you have the latest DirectX 9.0c. Some games don't like the DX9 version that comes standard with Vista.

Secondly, make sure your display drivers are up to date. You'll have to check your laptops' model and get the drivers from Dell, as Nvidia doesn't list any for the 8600M GT, only the 8700.

Lastly, make sure all games are patched to the latest version, I think CnC3 is at 1.9 now, not sure about the others.

If your still having problems after trying those fixes post back and we'll go into more detail.
Good luck.


----------



## teslimat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

well thanks. currently I'm downloading v1.9. also I'm installed your dx link. dx link alone didn't work. I will inform you when I install v1.9. but do you think that If I use xp can I get rid from this problem?


----------



## teslimat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

I used v 1.9 and your dx link. also I checked drivers but it didn't work... any ideas?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

It's not a Vista problem I can say that, I've got both CnC3 and World in Conflict running perfectly on mine.
Get your DXDiag up again and check all the tabs to see if any are reporting errors (It'll say at the bottom).

Also, are you able to take a screenshot of the error that comes up for us?

Cheers.


----------



## teslimat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

I checked DxDiag there is no error report. I couldn't take screenshot of error but I found nearly 23 error reports for 1 week of game in "Error Reports". All of error reports are same. In fact when game crashes I get diffrent address like 18 address or 14. Here:


```
Sorun Olay Adı:	APPCRASH
Uygulama Adı:	cnc3game.dat
Uygulama Sürümü:	1.0.2588.1237
Uygulama Zaman Damgası:	00000000
Hata Modülü Adı:	kernel32.dll
Hata Modülü Sürümü:	6.0.6000.16386
Hata Modülü Zaman Damgası:	4549bd80
Özel Durum Kodu:	04560123
Özel Durum Uzaklığı:	0001b09e
OS Sürümü:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Yerel Kimlik:	1055
Ek Bilgiler 1:	e54e
Ek Bilgiler 2:	18537722b6b658f949d51e3a4b9f7800
Ek Bilgiler 3:	9cf8
Ek Bilgiler 4:	68b234c98e06820b1e873cef3aa3d445

Sorunla ilgili ek bilgiler
Demet Kimliği:	402116959
```


----------



## teslimat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

I solved this problem. I made shade low in graphic settings and now everything is ok.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*

Thanks for posting the fix teslimat. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## leishman88 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Direct3D error 0x0x88760870 (unkonwn)*



teslimat said:


> I solved this problem. I made shade low in graphic settings and now everything is ok.


hi i tried this and it did not reslove my problems.

but i think i have found a soloution dell have issued a newish update for 8600m and other mobile graphic cards that resolves "nvlddmkm.dll stopped"

heres the link 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=261031

just thought i put it on the forum as i know many people have had this problem. havent tried it yet but will say if it works.


----------



## leishman88 (Jul 10, 2008)

yep it works! been playing for a couple of hours now and no problem!


----------

